# Why do people who visit Spain, end up staying?



## webmarcos (Dec 25, 2012)

Although it's commissioned by the tourist body, very interesting interviews on here. It's not just the sun, or we'd all be living in the Sudan or Malta!

There are TOURIST who come and go and others who COME TO STAY on Vimeo


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We moved here, in part, because of the standards of conduct. Children, in particular are taught to respect people and their property. We see very little graffiti in our area and the children, yes even the young adults, are polite. The village where we live is much like the one I was born in over 70 years ago. Th people are warm, friendly, caring, etc. We get boxes/crates/sacks of their surplus produce. This may be of broad beans (which arrive by the crate or sack) potatoes (we have often got some 60-80 kgs in lightproof boxes under our bed), lettuces, tomatoes, almonds, walnuts, courgettes, peppers, pears, apples, etc Currently, it is cherries we have had some 28 kg so far, soon it will be peaches then quinces, etc

This weekend is the cherry festival and we went down to the park and also to the art exhibition and it was non-stop people coming up to us hugs (abrazos) and kisses (besos) of people who are pleased to see us as part on the community.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

We stayed in southern Alicante in three weeks as a researching holiday and we found such a wide range of interesting and friendly people who have now become our friends.

I'm itching to go back.

Meanwhile in Glasgow everyone just wants to get mad wae it on the weekends. *sigh* >.<


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm jealous of Ben V.'s Spanish!! Wow! 
Interesting video.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

We came here 35 years ago for a visit and fell in love with the country, the people, the ambience, the food and we came to live here and now have quality of life. We have integrated and I try my best to invest in Spain. This is a great place to live.
I may not have mentioned the climate. That did partly influence our decision to move here, but it was the total mix of everything that strengthened our belief this was going to be our home.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I first came on a ship, a Shell oil tanker from Trinidad in the Caribbean, to Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, that was in 1962. Who would have thought then that I would eventually live here


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I came here to perfect my Spanish after university. I had a grant to teach English for one year. I figured I'd go back and do my Master's in Education to become a Spanish teacher.

OH bought me a coffee and the rest is history. Oops.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Sirtravelot said:


> We stayed in southern Alicante in three weeks as a researching holiday and we found such a wide range of interesting and friendly people who have now become our friends.
> 
> I'm itching to go back.
> 
> Meanwhile in Glasgow everyone just wants to get mad wae it on the weekends. *sigh* >.<


The big difference Between living in Scotland and living in Spain is I no longer need a mack!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aron said:


> The big difference Between living in Scotland and living in Spain is I no longer need a mack!


well, not as often, anyway....


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Aron said:


> The big difference Between living in Scotland and living in Spain is I no longer need a mack!


Hi - with respect, a slight generalisation..! You've obviously never lived in either Asturias (I was warned, so no surprises there) or in Cadiz, during Winter (in my prior research, I may have focused overmuch on the annual sunshine hours and Spring/Summer temps…), when it seems that the whole of the substantial annual rainfall total falls horizontally, due to the prevailing winds! Torrents of rainwater flood along the city centre's ancient streets, within minutes, once the skies open - which is why I'll be shopping for a pair of British wellies, this Autumn (very sadly, IME, Spanish shops still don't stock womens' sizes above ' EU 41')!

Locals here claim that it's almost useless splashing out on decent umbrellas, as most give up the ghost after just one or two outings - the wind changes direction constantly and those metal struts are rarely strong enough to cope! That's why rubbish bins on the street are usually jammed with broken brollies in the rainy months - along with their evil pointed spikes!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Locals here claim that it's almost useless splashing out on decent umbrellas, as most give up the ghost after just one or two outings - the wind changes direction constantly and those metal struts are rarely strong enough to cope! That's why rubbish bins on the street are usually jammed with broken brollies in the rainy months - along with their evil pointed spikes!
> 
> Saludos,
> GC


Lies. You just have to do the course in advanced umbrella handling. In Cantabria, it runs from about December to whenever the clouds decide to leave. For example, this year it's still going on.

There are days I have to use my umbrella more like a shield. Knock on wood, but the only umbrella that has ever failed me has been my cheapie from the two euro store.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - with respect, a slight generalisation..! You've obviously never lived in either Asturias (I was warned, so no surprises there) or in Cadiz, during Winter (in my prior research, I may have focused overmuch on the annual sunshine hours and Spring/Summer temps…), when it seems that the whole of the substantial annual rainfall total falls horizontally, due to the prevailing winds! Torrents of rainwater flood along the city centre's ancient streets, within minutes, once the skies open - which is why I'll be shopping for a pair of British wellies, this Autumn (very sadly, IME, Spanish shops still don't stock womens' sizes above ' EU 41')!
> 
> Locals here claim that it's almost useless splashing out on decent umbrellas, as most give up the ghost after just one or two outings - the wind changes direction constantly and those metal struts are rarely strong enough to cope! That's why rubbish bins on the street are usually jammed with broken brollies in the rainy months - along with their evil pointed spikes!
> 
> ...


These go up to Size 9
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ladies-Navy...04229&sr=8-5&keywords=wellington+boots+ladies


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - with respect, a slight generalisation..! You've obviously never lived in either Asturias (I was warned, so no surprises there) or in Cadiz, during Winter (in my prior research, I may have focused overmuch on the annual sunshine hours and Spring/Summer temps…), when it seems that the whole of the substantial annual rainfall total falls horizontally, due to the prevailing winds! Torrents of rainwater flood along the city centre's ancient streets, within minutes, once the skies open - which is why I'll be shopping for a pair of British wellies, this Autumn (very sadly, IME, Spanish shops still don't stock womens' sizes above ' EU 41')!
> 
> Locals here claim that it's almost useless splashing out on decent umbrellas, as most give up the ghost after just one or two outings - the wind changes direction constantly and those metal struts are rarely strong enough to cope! That's why rubbish bins on the street are usually jammed with broken brollies in the rainy months - along with their evil pointed spikes!
> 
> ...


I hate umbrellas. I won't walk within 6ft of SWMBO when she is using one. I had a bad experience that cost me a pair of spectacles and nearly an eye thanks to some stupid ***** (my asterisks) who shouldn't have even had control of a handkerchief, let alone an umbrella.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Aron said:


> The big difference Between living in Scotland and living in Spain is I no longer need a mack!


You can't be Scottish ! You'd know that a Mack is a type of American manufactured truck & a Mac is the raincoat invented by Charles Macintosh . :rofl:

I'll get me coat !


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> You can't be Scottish ! You'd know that a Mack is a type of American manufactured truck & a Mac is the raincoat invented by Charles Macintosh . :rofl:
> 
> I'll get me coat !


I didna say onything being a mere Sassenach who kens a wee bitty more that he ought.


----------

